# Goats milk (& a brief fast) worked for me



## gene-22 (Aug 22, 2007)

Lived with IBS for a few years, & over the last month I had some success by trying two new things... Firstly I fasted for 48 hours to clean out my system. In itself it had no effect on my IBS, but it did show me the psychological effect of IBS. Even though I knew my system was empty after the first 24 hours I still had an almost overwhelming physical desire to go to the toilet. Bizarre! After 48 hours I started eating again, beginning the day with probiotic yoghurt then going back to my usual foods (I eat mostly natural/healthy foods, & generally avoid fried / processed foods). The IBS came back of course, but my fasting experience gave me a small mental edge, insofar as it that helped me control things better by telling myself that I didn't need to go to the toilet so often. Secondly, by chance I read that goat's milk is better than cow's milk because the protein chains are shorter so it sits in the intestines for much less time. In contrast, cow's milk will take much longer to digest. I replaced cow's milk with goat's milk & after a few days the IBS symptoms had vastly regressed; my bowel movements were back to 1 or 2 times a day, my stools were solidly formed & I didn't have to go back to the bathroom ten minutes later to 'finish the job'.That was 3 or 4 weeks ago & so far everything's still good & I'm comfortable & regular just about all the time. Gotta cut out the cheese too though (unless I get goat's milk cheese, I suppose), as even a small amount brings the IBS back for a few days.Maybe the trick to defeating IBS is to only eat foods that can be quickly digested in the stomach & intestines (excepting good quality, natural roughage), as opposed to 'heavy protein' dairy products? Also taking Ginger supplements & tea too, which seem to help.Hope this information helps someone.


----------

